# Nebo SLYDE impressions



## bykfixer (Dec 25, 2015)

The family decided the Bykfixer doesn't have a 4 aaa removable magnetic tail cap light that acts like a bad guy blinder _and_ has a clip lite LED array in one light. Enter the SLYDE.

At $30 it's a really neat work light. 250 lumen thrower flashlight or 150 lumen LED array area flooder.




Face cap is removable to become a room lighting mule. We're talking table lamp here...you'll need a shade...
The magnet is a removable cap via threads like an ordinary tail cap covering the tail cap. +1....

To start with this is not a tac light. No momentary on as it starts out as a reverse clicky. Ah, but wait... Once it's on you can use momentary to toggle between flashlight and work light. 

I don't know the IPX rating, but can say it has good sized o-rinds at both ends. It has springs at the emitter end but not the tail cap end. Batteries are a 2 inline/side by side triple a's totaling 4. 
No proprietary cartridge. Nice. 

It's weighty. I mean like, you know you're holding something solid. I haven't done a total disassemble to see where all the weight is. 

Nice, deep, smooth reflector with what feels/sounds like a glass lens. Yet the crenallations keep it from banging against hard surfaces when dropped. 
Matter of fact I dropped it accidently from my porch and watched it slinky down my steps with a biff, bam, pow each bounce. It never flinched or flickered. And now it has a couple of battle scars.

Jeff Nebo, ( or is it Larry?) ya dun good. Great mechanics/repairmans light. 

The side switch is a soft plastic feeling red cover that should last a good long time. And it has anti-roll built in that should stay put on all but a steep sports car hood.

No real knurling, but it's aprox 1.5" girth is easy enough to hold in most cases. Some grooves cut in also help. 

If you're familiar with a Coast HP7, LED Lenser, this light closed will feel right at home. It's about the same size as them. 




^^ top to bottom
Stinger LED, HP7, SLYDE, HP7R, P7

The magnet;
Woah! It's strong. Not too strong like walking by a refridgerator sucks you to it. 




^^ strong enough to hold itself open on surfaces where only 1/3 of the magnet is attached. 

And for the wall test folks;




^^ slight outter ring due to crenallation shadow.




Can it throw?




^^ you betcha.
But lots of useable spill when you need to see from an unlit path what goes bump in the night behind the shop at midnight.

The only qualm I have with this light is Paul Kim UPS and Amazons fault. See I just took delivery of a PK, which has near perfect color rendition. So budget lights are now judged unfairly.




^^ obviously a pine tree....




^^ but like I said...it's an unfair test anymore.

The beam is white. Why Mags are still blue is beyond me. But lots of nice white beams are popping up galore. Anyway, it's a very bright light that feels like a weapon light, but acts like a work light. 

I expect decent battery life due to somewhat subdued output, yet bright enough to cause your enemy to see spots if you need to. 

I didn't speak on the LED array, because it's such a light around corners flooder. It will definitely light up an area you need to see nearby, yet the difusion eliminates most flash back....so long as it's not up in your face close. It's much too bight to hold 4" from what you want to see. But move it 6-8", maybe a foot away and suddenly it's daylight at night.

This one came from Batteries + Bulbs I'm told.


----------



## Str8stroke (Dec 25, 2015)

Nice review! 
When it stops working, let me know. I have fixed a dozen or so of them. They are great lights once you fix all the cold solder joints. Also the magnet will come loose soon. A word of advice, don't twist or rotate the head around a lot. It will twist the head connection wires in a jiffy. Then, no light. Otherwise, great little light.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 25, 2015)

^^ heck yeah! thanks for the tips and the offer to help. 

Will put a wrap of pipe tape on the threads to the magnet cap and if need be re-glue it back in.

Woulda probably made sense to groove the slider so it won't rotate if twisting the body is an issue. 

So are you saying leave the face cap on? Or be careful about rotating the body? Or both?


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Dec 25, 2015)

Love the Slyde, as do the two I've gifted it too.


----------



## Str8stroke (Dec 25, 2015)

Don't twist the body, It only has enough wire from the factory to turn about 180 degrees each way. If you rotate the thing 360 you will bind up the wires. Pulling loose the solder joints. There are several joints. I went through my pics, but I trashed the ones I had of the inside. They are a easy fix, once you figure out where the wires go. lol I use mine all the time. It really is a handy light. Just be careful when using it. If you just slide the head in and out. No problems (usually). I use super glue gel to fix the magnets.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 25, 2015)

Phew....
I read 'don't twist the body' and experienced an uh-oh moment, but then read '360 degrees.'

I've accidently done like 45-90° a couple of times while putting back the tail cap or face cap.

But will remember to keep the word SLYDE lined up with the red switch. 

If I'd bought it, this thing would already be in pieces. But my wife's boy bought it with $ from his first job.
I'll probably at some point re-box this one, put it on display and go buy a 2nd one.


----------



## Str8stroke (Dec 25, 2015)

Our local tool truck used to carry them. He would warranty them for people, and give me the "broken" ones. Needless to say, after a few times, I was able to fix them better than new in about 30 minutes. So now, all my friends and family have them. lol They all still work from what I know.


----------



## RedLED (Feb 7, 2016)

I saw the slide as I was clearing out a Hdwe store of Larry lights, and it is very cool. will i get one, yes, I like it. 

Go to the Nebo web site, they make many unique products in lighting.

They also make another cool table top work light.

Budget, yes, quality yes.


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 7, 2016)

Oh but there's a new Slyde, with a zoom head:


----------



## RedLED (Feb 8, 2016)

Star,

What makes this one different than the original one?

Thank you,

NR


----------



## Str8stroke (Feb 8, 2016)

original didn't zoom


----------



## RedLED (Feb 9, 2016)

How do you tell the difference?


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 10, 2016)

The new model is "Slyde Z"


----------



## mikekoz (Feb 10, 2016)

I have one and really like it, except that it takes 4AAA batteries. They could have made it to work on 2 AA's and it would have got better run times. I hate AAA batteries in large lights!! :green: I am also glad mine in not a focusing type light. I prefer a standard reflector.


----------



## fineshot1 (Aug 1, 2016)

Makes a great combo flashlight and work light. I just picked up
a SLYDE and it works great. I do a lot of work installing vehicle 
electronics in tight places like under vehicle dashboards or other 
compartments and it is a real time and work saver for me.


----------



## fineshot1 (Aug 1, 2016)

Makes a great combo flashlight and work light. I just picked up
a SLYDE and it works great. I do a lot of work installing vehicle 
electronics in tight places like under vehicle dashboards or other 
compartments and it is a real time and work saver for me.


----------

